# هل ممكن تغير تيوب ماكينة الليزر العادي ليقطع معدن



## laser2art (12 مايو 2013)

عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الاخوه الكرام الحمد لله امتلكت ماكينه ليزر اشتريتها من مصر 
سؤالي هل ممكن ان اغير التيوب الخاص بها انا اريد تقطيع نحاس بسمك اقل من النص مللي حوالي 3 من عشره يعني ما حصلش النصف مللي
الماكينه تقطع الاشياء الغير معدنيه
قوة الليزر عندي 80 وات
ياريت لو ينفع فيها تعديل تعرفوني


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (12 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اوع تقطع بيها نحاس حتى لو غيرت التيوب النحاس بيعمل شرار رهيب بيتطاير ويبوظ الدنيا

تذكرت عندما رأيته اثناء اللحام تذكرت الآية 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

"يرسل عليكما شواظ من نار ونحاس فلا تنتصران"

النحاس عند تعرضه للحام او القطع بالليزر والكهرباء يخرج منه نار وشرار رهيب يؤذي الاشياء القيبة منه 

حتى الصوت اللذي يصدره يرعب


----------



## maarekmaarek (12 مايو 2013)

فيه ماكينة مخصصة لقطع المعادن اسمها البلازما وهى كل الفرق بينها وبين ماكينة الليزر ان بدل التيوب والعدسات والمرايات وكدا..... بيبقى موجود تورش (حاجة زى بورى اللحام اللى عند السمكرية مثلا) وبيتقبى موصلة بسلك والسلك ده بياخد كهربا من ترنس شبيه بترنس اللحام اللى بتشوفه فى ورش اللحام يعنى ماكينة الليزر عند استبدال التيوب ومشتملاتها وتثبيت التورش اصبحت ماكينة بلازم
وماكينة الروتر لو قمت بتثبيت مكان الاسبندل التورش ده ومشتملاته اصبحت ماكينة بلازما وفيه طريقة ممكن الواحد يعمل ماكينة الروتر اتنين فى واحد يعنى ممكن يشتغل بيها الصبح روتر واخر النهار بلازما وده عن طريق جزء ميكانيكى بيكون سهل الاستخدام والتحويل ولا يستغرق وقت بيتم تركيبه فى الماكينة


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (12 مايو 2013)

حضرتك عملت الكلام ده فعلا يعني نفذته ولا مجرد اقتراح وفكره ممكن تجاوب؟


----------



## maarekmaarek (12 مايو 2013)

مع تحفظى على اسلوب الحوار بس برده هجاوب على سؤال حضرتك بكل تفصيل (انا مش عارف حضرتك بتسأل على اى نقطة)
-لو حضرتك بتسأل عن الخبرة العملية فانا بشتغل فى صيانه الاجهزة الطبية بانواعها و ماكينات السى ان سى (والأجهزةالطبية اساس شغلى لان ماكينات السى ان سى فى الاسكندرية كلها لا تتجاوز العشر ماكينات بما فيهم الماكينات الموجوده فى برج العرب )
-اما لو عن تحويل ماكينة ليزر لم افعلها لكنها عمليا ونظريا سليمة بنسبه 99.9% (لان الكمال لله وحده)
-اما لو عن تحويل ماكينة الروتر اللى بلازما ايضا لم افعلها لكنها نظريا وعملها سليمة بنسبة 99.9% لان ماكينة البلازما والروتر الفرق بينه ان دى اداه القطع هى الاسبندل و الثاية اداة القطع هى تورش البلاوما بس وماكينة السى ان سى هى السى ان سى بتتحرك فى الثلاث محاور
اما عن جعل الماكينه اتنين فى واحد فدى فكرتى (احتفظ بها لشغلى) وانا قادر على تنفيذ كلامى وهذا ليس تميزا يعنى اى حد عنده فكرة بسيطة عن الميكانيكا يقدر يعمل اللى بقول عليه مش محتاجه مهندس ولا ابداع يعنى وبطرق كتير (يعنى كل واحد ممكن لما يفكر فيها يوصل لطريقة اسهل او اصعب من اللى فى دماغى وفى الاخر هيبقى كل الطرق تؤدى الى روما يعنى الماكينة بقت اتنين فى واحد)
وايضا من افكارى القابله للتنفيذ العملى(لم افعلها لكنها ايضا عمليا ونظريا سليمة بنسبة 99.9% )عمل ماكينة ثلاثة فى واحد(روتر خشب + بلازما +مخرطة ) برده باجزاء ميكانيكية
صحيح المعلومة اللى نسيت اقولها انك ممكن تستخدم ماكينة الروتر فى تقطيع المعادن بس اذا اردت ذلك فيجب استخدام شفاطات الهواء لتثبيت شيتات المعادن فى قاعدة الماكينة ولو هتستخدمها فى تقطيع شيتات الصاج فقط فهناك فكره اوفر بكثير واقل ضجيجا بكثييييير جدا من شفاطات الهواء وهو استخدام مغناطيس كهربى (اقدر على تنفيذها عمليا) بس هنا عملية تقطيع المعادن هنا هيبقى ليها حدود اقل من حدود ماكينة البلاوما وبتزيد الحدوده دى بزياده قوة السبندل والعملية هنا بتبقى ابطىء يعنى اللى كانت ماكينة البلازما هتعملة فى مرة واحده انت هتعملة على اكتر من مرحلة 
اى اسئلة تحت امرك


----------



## maarekmaarek (12 مايو 2013)

دراسة الموضوع اقتصاديا
بالنسبة لتحويل ماكينة الليزر اللى بلازما ماديا هتبقى مكلفة الى حد كبير لو الماكينة صينى وبعد تعديلها لن تجدها تفى بالغرض بسبب المقاس بتاعها لا يتناسب مع مقاسات الالواح التى ستستخدمها
واللى نسيت اقولك عليه ماكينة الليزر هيضاف ليها محور z يعنى- driver - ball screw -guides - stepper
فهتبقى فعلا مكلفه جدا
اما عن تغيير التيوب فانت لا تحتاج لتيوب100 وات بل تحتاج تيوب 500 وات تقريبا وطبعا هتغير معاها البور سبلاى بواحد تانى يقدر يشغلها وده برده حل مكلف جدا


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (13 مايو 2013)

أشكرك يا سيدي الفاضل على التوضيح 

ولكن المشكله هو الكلام المرسل بدون توضيح التفاصيل وبدون خبرة ولا تجربة فعليه ممكن تسبب في مشاكل خطيره لبعض الشباب المبتدئ

يعني سعادتك بتقول احول الراوتر الى بلازما أو تعمل اثنين في واحد راوتر وبلازما في ماكينه واحده صح ولا انا غلطان؟؟


----------



## maarekmaarek (15 مايو 2013)

برده حضرتك بتتكلم بنفس الاسلوب بس برده هطول بالى على امل انك تغير لهجة كلامك
بغض النظر مؤقتا عن اسلوب الحوار هجاوب حضرتك
كنت هرد على حضرتك امبارح لكن النت فصل عندى
اجابة سؤال حضرتك
ايوه حضرتك انا بتكلم عن ماكينة اتنين فى واحد بلازما وروتر
اولا الموضوع اللى بقولك عليه مش اختراع وموجود من زماااااااااااااان بس عمرى ما شوفت كلام عليه فى منتدى عربى لان كله بيسعى انه يعرف يعمل سى ان سى روتر وديما تلاقى اللى بيتكلم فى حاجة زى كدا بيكون فى منتدى او موقع اجنبى 
موضوع ماكينة اتنين فى واحد يعنى يبقى فيها بلازما وروتر فى نفس الوقت موجود فى المنديات الاجنبية والمواقع الاجنبية بيتكلمو عنه من زمان واقدم مشاركة فى منتدى اجنبى تقريبا تخص الموضوع ده كانت مكتوبة بتاريخ 2001 
فيه شركات كتير بتبيع الماكينة جاهزة اتنين فى واحد بس بتختلف من ماكينة للتانية فى الاسلوب المتبع لجعلها اتنين فى واحد
يعنى بمعنى اصح الموضوع قديم جدا
ودى صور لماكينات صينى اتنين فى واحد
http://upload.ecvv.com/upload/Product/20123/ChinaPlasma_cnc_router_JCUT_1325201239910080.JPG
salecnc.com/catalog/images/CNCPlasma_RouterSXJ02.jpg
http://www.morntech.com/UploadFiles/201238214644853.jpg 
http://upload.ecvv.com/upload/Produ...hinery_CNC_Router_JCUT_132520125151126042.jpg

هتلاقى فى الماكينات دى الاسبندل وتورش البلازما مثبتين بجوار بعض بس انا بفضل الجزء الميكانيكى اللى بقول عليه والجزء الميكانيكى ده اكتر حاجه شبه فكرته المقلمة بتاعة المخرطة اللى بيثبت فيها اربع اقلام خراطة (ادوات القطع ) وبفضل ده لانه نسبة الامان فيه اكتر وده ما ينفيش كفائة تثبيت الاتنين جنب بعض
وده فيديو لماكينة صناعة فرد وليس شركة او مصنع هتلاقيه مثبت الروتر على الماكينة وشغال بيه بدل تورش البلازما لان الترابيزة بتاعة الماكينة واضح جدا انها بلازما وشوف برده طريقة تثبيت للوح الخشب (تخمينى انه بيشيل تروش البلازما بالكرسى بتاعه وبيثبت الاسبندل بالكرسى بتاعه)
Home Made CNC Router/Plasma table - YouTube
ولو حضرتك بحثت على النت هتلاقى الموضوع حقيقى ومش كدب ولا خيالى مثلا ولا كلام مبالغ فيه وهتتأكد ان الموضوع ابسط من ما حضرتك تخيلت بس مش بسيط اوى يعنى 
وانا لما اجى اعمل حاجة زى كده اكيد مش هعملها لوحدى برده هستعين طبعا بمهندس من معارفى اكبر منى بكتيييير خبرة فى مجال البلازما 
وممكن تستخدم الكلمات دى مثلا فى البحث
cnc plasma with router - cnc router with plama -2in1 cnc plasama/router ....................الخ الخ
وحاول بكلمات تانية طبعا
وبالنسبة لخبرتى فهى اكثر من ثلاث سنين ونصف وقد تصل اربع سنوات فى مجال صيانة الأجهزة الطبية(اجهزة عمليات وعناية مركزة وحضانات وتعقيم وأسنان.....الخ) وصيانة ماكينات سى ان سى فى حدود الاسكندرية فقط بس بمقارنة عملى فى الاجهزة الطبية وماكينات السى ان سى هيبقى شغلى فى الاجهزة الطبية هيكسب من بدرى لان شغلى فى الاجهزة الطبية يوميا واما ماكينات السى ان سى قليلة الاعطال والعطل الذى تصلحه لا ترجع له مره اخرى الا بعد زمن يعنى لا يعتمد عليه كمصدر رزق وعلى فكرة الاجهزة الطبية اعقد بكتيييير من السى ان سى واجهزة لا حصر لها وتكنولوجيا متجدده باستمرار يارب نكون نقطة الخبرده دى تجاوناها
يارب بعد ما تبحث على النت وتشوف الموضوع حقيقة تتأكد ان كلامى مش مرسل ومش خيالى
وبالنسبة للشاب المبتدىء لو فكر انه اول ما يبدأ يدرس cnc يدرس اتنين فى واحد يبقى دماغه مش مظبوطة لان الطبيعى لما يعرف معلومة زى كده بيحتفظ بيها ولا يفكر فيها الا بعد ما يدرس الروتر لوحده كويس جدا نظرى وعملى والبلازما لوحدها برده نظرى وعملى وبعد كده يدرس تجميع الاتنين مع بعض فى ماكينة واحده ويحاول يشوف المصانع والشركات بتعملها ازاى
بس مش عشان ان ممكن حد تكون دماغة مش متظبطة ومش عارف يرتب افكاره يبقى نحجب الفكره وما نتكلمشى فيها ابدا اكيد طبعا خطأ 

ممكن بعد اذنك تعرفنى مجالات شغلك وخبراتك العملية ايه يعنى برده نستفيد من خبرات بعض ولو ما احتاجتش لحضرتك فى سؤال (ما استغناش طبعا) اكيد هحتاج لحضرتك فى قطع غيار مش لقيها مثلا بس عرفنى ايه المجالات اللى لما احتاج فيها حاجة أسأل حضرتك
سؤال اخير هل حضرتك راضى عن الاسلوب اللى كلمتنى بيه؟
(حضرتك مشترك فى الملتقى فى فبراير 2009 وانا مشترك فيه فى نوفمبر 2009 مش فرق كبير بس مشاركاتى قليلة جدا لانشغالى )


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (15 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخي الفاضل كلامي معك لم يتعدى كونه سؤال ولكنك تأخذه بمحمل سيء كالعادة 

هل انا استخدمت لفظ جارح أو كلمه خارجه؟

كل ما حدث أنني سألتك هل نفذت هذه الفكره بنفسك 

وده نص السؤال الأول

"حضرتك عملت الكلام ده فعلا يعني نفذته ولا مجرد اقتراح وفكره ممكن تجاوب؟"

هل هناك لفظ خاطيء او كلمه غير لائقة؟

لا اعلم لماذا تأخذ الكلام بهذه الطريقة

كل ما طلبته منك هو أن توضح للشباب هذه الفكره إن كنت نفذتها بنفسك أو تعرض لهم صور كما تفضلت وفعلت الآن 

عموما جزاك الله خير على هذه المعلومات وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك

وفقك الله

يا ريت تعمل موضوع جديد للفكره بتاعتك علشان تكون واضحة ويشارك فيها الجميع لإنها مخفية داخل موضوع باسم مختلف تماما وبكده كل الشباب هايشاركوا معاك ويقولوا لك رأيهم وأفكارهم


----------

